# reel recomendation?



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tommy i am interested in getting into competitive casting. i was wondering what you thought would be the best reel for me to get? also where could i get one and about how much would it cost?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You cannot go wrong with the 5500-6500 CT mag elite. They perform well out of the box and can easily be modified with a knobby sideplate. 

I'd go with the 5500 if you can find it. Plenty of capacity for .28 or .31 and is a littleeasier to control that the 6500.

You should be able to find a stock one for 100-125.00 and a modified knobby for 150.00-200.00. 

Tommy


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the advice tommy


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you go to the Carolina Pro Cast site you will see Bill's reels. Great reels and prices. I just bought another Abu from him, fully tricked out. Check him out to see what's available new and used.


----------

